
Poll: Why do you use free antivirus? - kea
https://blog.kaspersky.com/poll-why-do-you-use-free-antivirus/3208/
======
vezycash
The answer is in the question - FREE. Nothing beats free. Unless the real
price is hidden / bundled in the price of the hardware, making it seem free.

------
dozzie
Because a) why pay for something that should not be necessary in the first
place, and b) why pay for something that is generally ineffective?

------
olgeni
Because my seldom-used Windows box sits on a zvol with snapshots.

